# Aspirin Therapy ICD 9 Code



## tarab524 (Jan 9, 2013)

Would you use both V58.83 & V58.66 for 'aspirin therapy'?


----------



## funsize25 (Jan 9, 2013)

Was the encounter strictly to address the use of the aspirin?  If yes, I'd use both.  If no, I'd just use the V58.66.


----------

